# Broken foot and complaints



## ClarkEMS (Oct 17, 2008)

This isn't really a funny story, in fact, it is rather stupid but I figured I would throw it out there as one of those calls that you just can't get over. So I am walking to get dinner with my girlfriend at the University Center, just as I am about to get into the cafeteria my radio goes off, and the dispatcher (a new dispatcher at the University) starts talking directly to my partner and completely ignores that I am on duty. Apparently the patient wants to go to the hospital to have her foot x-rayed because she thinks that it might be broken. I arrive first on scene, the patient looks completely pissed off and tired and tells me I don't have to do anything except call a taxi. I told her that I wanted to check on her foot to see if there was any swelling or anything like that but she refuses to have me check it. Then when my partner, a senior member, arrives she says the same thing. She wants a Taxi and she also refuses to have her BP and other vitals taken (mandatory for our EMS squad regardless of call). So we call in for a taxi, then she complains that the place to get the x-ray is probably closed and don't call a taxi, then she wants a taxi, then she finally decides no to a taxi. So we get her a van to pick her up and bring her back to the dorm. All in all, a dumb call that we shouldn't have been dispatched to respond too and a patient who was so pissed that we responded...despite the fact that she called the police station for a free taxi which does not happen unless the emergency is responded to by EMS...what a night!


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Nov 21, 2008)

Wow, a pt wanted a taxi instead of an ambulance?  Why don't wee see more of that?!


----------



## Tincanfireman (Nov 21, 2008)

ClarkEMS said:


> She wants a Taxi and she also refuses to have her BP and other vitals taken (mandatory for our EMS squad regardless of call). So we call in for a taxi, (snip) don't call a taxi, then she wants a taxi, then she finally decides no to a taxi. So we get her a van to pick her up and bring her back to the dorm.


 
Has an attitude, wants a taxi, needs a taxi, refuses all care, and EMS ends up transporting anyway. Sounds like a typical call to me...


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Nov 23, 2008)

So the true question is...... Did you ever get to dinner??????


----------

